# Hitting on the toe



## slader-43 (Dec 12, 2010)

The worst part of my game is hitting on the toe. Any suggestions? I'm a 13 handicap.


----------



## BARACUDA (Dec 6, 2010)

There are a number of causes for 'toe jam' but first well start with the grip. Do you have access to a video camera, or just a camera (could use your phone if the resolution is good). If so, send me a picture! I need a view as if I were your eyes at address looking down the shaft. you will need someone to take the photo of course. Post a reply including the picture or video. Hopefully I can help!


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

Enjoy.....

hitting off the toe - Bing


----------

